# emoticones sur MSN



## hello_kitty_nyc (3 Mai 2007)

bonjour à tous...
HELP ME PLEASE, j'ai MSN messenger, mais je ne peux jamais charger des emoticones en formes de tetes rondes, plus grosses que celles ci...je ne sais pas si vous me suivez, mais les jolies tetes qui sont téléchargeables sur tous les sites. Sauf que moi, quand j'essaye de le memoriser dans mes emoticones, voila ce que m'écrit mon ordi: "Impossible d'importer le fichier sélectionné pour l'utiliser comme émoticone. Vérifiez que le fichier est un format d'image valide". Je ne peux enregister que les émoticones de ce genre 
merci pour votre aide,
hello_kitty_nyc


----------



## miaou (4 Mai 2007)

utilise plut&#244;t aMSN alors 
http://www.clubic.com/telecharger-fiche18909-amsn.html


----------

